# Driving Mex 200



## WahooMike (Jul 11, 2016)

We will be driving from PV to Barra in a few weeks. Has anyone made this trip recently? Is there any problem construction? and Are their check points along the way. Oh yeah, any good recommendations for a good lunch spot along the way?

Regards,
Mike


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

A small section near Tomatlan but nothing serious. Just slow down. If you can wait until La Manzanilla or Barra ,,,, much better food choices


----------



## cscscs007 (Jan 8, 2011)

There is a military checkpoint at Cihuatlan, but that is not between PV and Barra. If you decide to go a bit further south though you will encounter it. Not a big deal, soldiers were friendly and just asked what we were doing, and then let us pass.


----------



## WahooMike (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks folks for the heads up, much appreciated. Take care all.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

WahooMike said:


> We will be driving from PV to Barra in a few weeks. Has anyone made this trip recently? Is there any problem construction? and Are their check points along the way. Oh yeah, any good recommendations for a good lunch spot along the way?
> 
> Regards,
> Mike


Made that run about 3 weeks ago and I'll ditto the other responses. The first 40 kms out of PV are still sinuous and miserable, as are the last 30 kms into Barra. The road is still undergoing renovation, the work area is now S of the Tomatlán turnoff and it's looking pretty good. Maybe too good with wide sections of virgin pavement that doesn't have lines painted yet, tempting folks to push it to 140 kph or so. Just use common sense in the 20 kms of rough construction zones. And pack some grub before leaving Vallarta because there's nothing worth stopping for.


----------

